# Viral Menigitis



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hello everyone, I just got out of a three day stay at the hospital. I had viral menigitis. It is a viral infection that infects the fluid around your spinal collumn and the liner of your brain. That is the way I understood it. My white blood cell count was 3 times higher than normal. My MD and I don't know how I got this. My question to you good people is has anyone ever had this? I would like to hear from any of you on this matter even a good guess would be great.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Pat:Glad to hear from you, but sad to hear that you are going through a rough spell. I hope that you are on the mend. Are you on antibiotics? I don't know much about meningitis and have no experience with it. I went through an old medical journal that I have and it said that viral meningitis tends to be less threatening than bacterial meningitis. It also mentioned that is is most common in the summer . It mentions that it can be transmitted by rodents, fungi (cryptococcus) which is spread in pigeon droppings.Anyways, it is pretty serious no matter how you got it. Please know that I will be praying for you and hope you make a speedy recovery.Please let us know how you are making out with this.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

One of our fibro members in our community support group got this after returning from a trip to Colorado. They think she may have picked it up there. I believe hers was cryptococcus type. She was very ill - woke up dilerious with a fever and passed out. I believe she said she had a terrible headache and a cough prior and then became very confused.How were you treated Boggs (medication)? See if you can find out what kind of viral menegitis you had. Seems as though I remember that an antifungal med and something like amphoceterin B (sp?) was used. So glad to hear from you, but sorry about this latest infection. Please fill us in a little more about your symptoms and about your recovery. God bless,M.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Weener and Moldie,Thank you for your replys You two have always made me feel right at home on this board . I am being treated wwith antibiotics. I don't like taking them because I always felt that there is a connection between my fibro and them . I have been felling better but not 100% yet . I was just wondering if some one elses with fibro has had this too . I have no ideal where I got this from . I would not wish this on alyone . I feel like a flue that won't go away . I always feel that way with the fibro when I pushed to much. Well just wanted to look in and say thanks for your care and support .


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2001)

Howdy, I don't know much about meningitis, other than it is serious stuff! I am very glad you are getting better. I would imagine it will take a little longer for you to feel 100% versus someone without the fibro. Hang in there.







DeeDee


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, DD thank you for your reply . I feel alittle better each day. This is the worst thing that I have ever had . I am thankful that this is not fibro and never goes away.I hope everyone is doing good . I have not had much time to get on the internet lately . You will start seeing my name more from now on . I love comming to this board and reading all the topics from the people who are in this same battle has me . Thanks again for any replys it really does help .


----------

